# Traser H3 P6600



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2010)

This is my 2nd post on this forum. This time I would like to know your opinion on Traser H3 P6600. I'm thinking of buying one, and your helpful comments and photos (If anyone has this watch) are appreciated. Thanks :-!


----------



## sweephand (May 14, 2010)

I've had a P 6506 Commander (very similar model) for about 3 years and it's bomb-proof. I'm considering picking up a P 6600 Type 6 MIL-G - like the clean dial, larger diamer. 

You'll be happy with the Traser - extremely durable, accurate: good tool watch.


----------



## Armatus (Nov 26, 2007)

I handled one in a shop recently having liked the look and size compared with the standard trasers (one of which I own and wear every night).

Unfortunately it has mineral glass, a bidirectional plastic bezel and the plastic lugs are scalloped out and I thought would be quite weak. Notice how in the side profile the internal metal case doesn't extend down the lugs. (may also have had a push in case back) 

These were deal breakers for me but may not be for someone else (everything is price dependent I guess).

The traser I have has a polymer case and I really dislike the lightness of it. Not that a light watch is bad, I often wear a g-shock, but for this watch it just doesn't feel right for me. 

happy hunting


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

several of my photos are here - *Traser P 6600 Type 6 MIL-G 









*


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

The 6600 is a close descendant, with a few exclusions, to the Sandy P6600~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

Beau8 said:


> The 6600 is a close descendant, with a few exclusions, to the Sandy P6600~Cheers! ;-)


Sandy P660 ? I don't quite think so. It is closer to the original P650: black case, 12h bezel ...

Having said that, there are too many "stylish" elements in the watch for my taste; I prefer the cleaner look of the P6500.


----------



## nam6869usmc1 (Nov 12, 2008)

The best I can tell is there's about a $100 difference between the 6506 Commander. I bought my Son a 6506 Commander 100 for Xmas a couple of years ago, he's a Standards Captain for CitationAir. He has it on a Gray Nato. Honestly, he never takes it off & said bar none is the most comfortable watch he's ever had. ((Titanium/Sapphire)). I also have the 6506 on a Nato, for $100 more I would think about it... But the 6600 will geter done....


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

I just picked up one of these from another WUS member and here are my initial thoughts:

Size: Perfect size for me. Big enough to read easy and comfortable on the wrist.

Design: I like the look of the resin "armor" around the steel case. Adds some protection plus I just like the look of it.

Lume: Can't be beat. Not sure which is brighter, this watch or my GSAR. I love having the tritium option, especially for those dark nights in Baghdad.

Band: I'm not a NATO strap fan so I replaced it with a Marathon JSAR natural rubber band, one of the most comfortable watch bands out there IMHO. With the 22mm lugs, you have lots of options if the NATO strap is not your cup of tea.

Day Date: I love having the day/date window. When you are in a 7 day a week grind, you tend to lose track of what day it is...nice to know I have a reference.

Durability: Only limited use so far but I've been in and out of MRAPs and HMMWVs with body armor on. No dings or scratches yet. 

Accuracy: Again, I'll have to follow up on this one but so far, spot on accurate. Haven't noticed any gain or loss yet. 

Overall impressions: A good, tough, field watch. I'd prefer if the bezel had an hour countdown versus the 12 hour bezel, but that's small potatoes. A good size watch with excellent lume and built to take a beating. I have no doubt that the Traser P6600 will get plenty of wrist time during my tour here in Iraq.


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

Thanks for the report, Lone Piper.

Contrary to my previous opinion, I find myself drawn to the watch because of 
(a) the day-of-the-week indication (while not in the military, I have an irregular week schedule, and find myself wondering often which day of the week it is ...), and
(b) the bi-directional bezel.

:think:


----------



## davec (Aug 26, 2007)

-


----------



## davec (Aug 26, 2007)

The P6500 is a much nicer looking piece, the new one looks a little too trippy/stylized

if it ain't broke....


----------



## spydie fanatic (Dec 24, 2009)

davec said:


> The P6500 is a much nicer looking piece, the new one looks a little too trippy/stylized
> 
> if it ain't broke....


As someone who has a job, mind you ensuring I get to sleep tight in my bed tonight, I guess he can afford the P6600 :-x

I'm sure if he's wearing it, it must look damn awesome.

I would pick one up, but I already spent too much money these last few months.


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

nice watches here... i like them..


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

This might be a silly question, but: exactly what category do the Trasers fall under - aviators, or pilots, or what? :think:


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

BenL said:


> This might be a silly question, but: exactly what category do the Trasers fall under - aviators, or pilots, or what? :think:


In my understanding, aviator and pilots watches are in the same category, without splitting hairs. Navigation watches, with an emphasis on accuracy, would be a different matter.


----------



## GarageBoy (Oct 9, 2008)

Wait, is this a new MIL 46374 variant?


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

GarageBoy said:


> Wait, is this a new MIL 46374 variant?


Not exactly, more a watch that is claimed to meet most of the 46374 specs.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Crusader said:


> In my understanding, aviator and pilots watches are in the same category, without splitting hairs. Navigation watches, with an emphasis on accuracy, would be a different matter.


Thanks.

What would be a good example of a navigation watch?


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

BenL said:


> Thanks.
> 
> What would be a good example of a navigation watch?


B-Uhren and Mark 11, e.g.


----------



## GarageBoy (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks, I was about to say, how did THAT get selected as a mil watch


----------



## sweephand (May 14, 2010)

Lone Piper said:


> I just picked up one of these from another WUS member and here are my initial thoughts:
> 
> Size: Perfect size for me. Big enough to read easy and comfortable on the wrist.
> 
> ...


Great review - thanks! Since posting this, I picked up a Marathon JSAR and had it converted to an automatic movement and changed the hands. Fantastic watch! I think you've convinced me to pick up this new Traser - assuming you still feel the same way now that you've been wearing it for a while.


----------



## proodscot (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi,

Although I like the Nato strap I would like to swap it occasionally for something different, like rubber as you did, but my P6600 has springbars that don't have the usual shoulders so they are not designed to be removed. Did yours have the same bars and if so how did you overcome the problem?

Thanks
P


----------



## tnerbo (Mar 25, 2011)

The P6600 is a pretty good watch. The lume is great and the 22mm lug width accommodates a wide variety of straps. Some complaints are of course the mineral crystal glass and the flimsy plastic bezel. Also the side "vents" trap a lot of dirt depending on your usage. I wanted a durable black cased watch with great lume, and this fit my criteria. It you like red tritium, the P6600 comes in the "Elite-Red" version. The main difference besides the lume color is that the Elite Red has "Traser" on the dial instead of the Radioactive symbol.


----------



## GatorJ (Feb 26, 2006)

tnerbo said:


> The P6600 is a pretty good watch. The lume is great and the 22mm lug width accommodates a wide variety of straps. Some complaints are of course the mineral crystal glass and the flimsy plastic bezel. Also the side "vents" trap a lot of dirt depending on your usage. I wanted a durable black cased watch with great lume, and this fit my criteria. It you like red tritium, the P6600 comes in the "Elite-Red" version. The main difference besides the lume color is that the Elite Red has "Traser" on the dial instead of the Radioactive symbol.


The red tritium appears to the human eye to be 20% the brightness of green.


----------



## WatchTheTime7 (Feb 20, 2013)

just curious to know your wrist size. mine are 6'... and i really like this watch but at 45mm im worried


----------



## WatchTheTime7 (Feb 20, 2013)

tnerbo said:


> The P6600 is a pretty good watch. The lume is great and the 22mm lug width accommodates a wide variety of straps. Some complaints are of course the mineral crystal glass and the flimsy plastic bezel. Also the side "vents" trap a lot of dirt depending on your usage. I wanted a durable black cased watch with great lume, and this fit my criteria. It you like red tritium, the P6600 comes in the "Elite-Red" version. The main difference besides the lume color is that the Elite Red has "Traser" on the dial instead of the Radioactive symbol.


just curious to know your wrist size. mine are 6'... and i really like this watch but at 45mm im worried


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

bumping this thread up because im curious about the size of the 6600.

could anybody post some wrist shots, and comparison shots with other similar models?

thanks in advance.


----------

